# age a puppy s bladder matures?



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi

is there a rough age a maltese puppy s bladder matures? just to give me a rough idea so i m not expecting too much from my little one while i m house training her. thanks


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How old is your little one? A Maltese is a toy dog so doesn't mature as fast as a large breed. Should not come home with you until at least 12 wks. and by then is usually already using a pee pad or partially trained to go out. I start at that time with taking them out about every half hour (for outside training), and always say "go potty, hurry, hurry" and when they do tell them how wonderful they are. It is training the owner more then the dog at first. 

In general my first thought is not when their bladder matures, it's when their little brain comprehends the concept of where it is good to potty, and where it is not.

"Habit" or being consistent with training and making everything he does "good" or rewarded is the ticket.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks my poppy is 5 months and goes out most of the time but is still having some accidents inside even when the door is left open so i just wondered if i was expecting too much at her age.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I just saw the other post you made saying he is 5 mos.

I would never let a Maltese, especially a puppy, go out alone. I always go with so I can see if they went, and to keep them safe. Along with what I said above, I also start training the verbal question to them--"do you want to go potty?" The when they go saying "good potty!" Eventually they understand the question and answer by going to the door. Or you could just use one word instead like "outside?" Always take them out to potty just before bed, then to the crate. At 5 mos. if they have been in a pet store you have a job. I would treat the situation like a much younger puppy, and get up at least once during the night and take her out for a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A general rule is the pup can hold its bladder for its age in months plus 1. So a 5 month old pup could go 6 hours at night. This rule is for when the dog is quiet and sleeping. A playing pup can urinate up to every 20 minutes.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

thankyou your information has been very helpful, i m so pleased i joined this site.


----------

